# nvidia-settings - einstellungen dauerhaft speichern

## pieter_parker

bei dem programm nvidia-settings stelle ich mir unter der option "x screen 0 - x server color correction" an zwei reglern den helligkeit und kontrast -wert ein, wie kann ich diese werte dauerthaft speichern ?

:edit

ueberschrift erweitertLast edited by pieter_parker on Mon Jun 16, 2008 12:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gimpel

Das wird automatisch in ~/.nvidia-settings-rc gespeichert.

 *'nvidia-settings --help' wrote:*   

>   -l, --load-config-only
> 
>       Load the configuration file, send the values specified therein to the X server, and
> 
>       exit.  This mode of operation is useful to place in your .xinitrc file, for example.
> ...

 

^^ das als Befehl in den autostart..

----------

## pieter_parker

```

pieter@desktop ~ $  nvidia-settings -l /home/pieter/.nvidia-settings-rc

nvidia-settings: invalid option: "/home/pieter/.nvidia-settings-rc"

ERROR: Invalid commandline, please run `nvidia-settings --help` for usage information.

```

```

pieter@desktop ~ $ nvidia-settings --load-config-only /home/pieter/.nvidia-settings-rc

nvidia-settings: invalid option: "/home/pieter/.nvidia-settings-rc"

ERROR: Invalid commandline, please run `nvidia-settings --help` for usage information.

```

.. der weigert sich bei mir die config zunehmen

----------

## b3cks

Schuss ins Blaue: Da da nirgens etwas von einer Pfadangabe steht und er diese auch als fehlerhaften Parameter deutet, probiere es doch einfach mal ohne - so rein von der Logik her. Der Speicherort der Config-Files wird sicherlich einheitlich sein, womit die Angabe auch überflüssig wäre.

----------

## pieter_parker

```

pieter@desktop ~ $ nvidia-settings -l .nvidia-settings-rc

nvidia-settings: invalid option: "nvidia-settings-rc"

ERROR: Invalid commandline, please run `nvidia-settings --help` for usage information.

```

```

pieter@desktop ~ $ nvidia-settings --load-config-only .nvidia-settings-rc

nvidia-settings: invalid option: "nvidia-settings-rc"

ERROR: Invalid commandline, please run `nvidia-settings --help` for usage information.

```

der hat aus irgendeinem grund kein bok die datei zunehmen .. seltsam

----------

## firefly

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> pieter@desktop ~ $ nvidia-settings -l .nvidia-settings-rc
> ...

 

hast du überhaupt die Antwort von b3cks gelesen?

----------

## pieter_parker

ja, er hat vorgeschlagen ich solle es ohne pfadangabe versuchen, und genau das habe ich auch probiert ..

warum fragst du ob ich gelesen habe was er geschrieben hat ?

----------

## sh0r7y

weil

pieter@desktop ~ $ nvidia-settings -l .nvidia-settings-rc 

immer noch eine Pfadangabe enthält

was gibt denn nur 

nvidia-settings

aus?

----------

## franzf

Nein, starte es einfach mit

```
nvidia-settings -l
```

Aber was anderes (insbesondere Angabe einer config) steht auch nicht in der Hilfe zum Programm.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## b3cks

Ja, ich meinte Datei- und Pfadangabe. Quasi ohne alles, einfach nur nvidia-settings -l.

----------

## Vortex375

Schwere Geburt.  :Very Happy: 

Mit nvidia-settings -l (ohne weitere Parameter) sollte es klappen. Das laden einer beliebigen Config-Datei ist glaub ich gar nicht vorgesehen.

----------

## pieter_parker

ohman, das war wirklich eine schwere geburt

"nvidia-settings -l" tutet bei mir ..

----------

## rc

Hi,

dann sei doch so nett und mach noch ein "solved" in die Themen Beschreibung.

Gruß,

rc

----------

